
Ask HN: User groups that upload their talks in YouTube? - antoaravinth
Hi Hn,<p>I would love to know any tech user groups who upload their month&#x2F;weekend meetings and talks to YouTube.<p>Thanks for the info.
======
jordigh
I know of Montreal Python:

[http://montrealpython.org/en/videos](http://montrealpython.org/en/videos)

Julia Evans is a regular here (and at other local meetups).

